# B450 oder B550 Mainboard für Ryzen 5 3600



## al1510 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich habe vor mir demnächst einen neuen PC zu kaufen, als Prozessor möchte ich einen Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen. Als Grafikkarte möchte ich die MSI Nvidia GTX 960 4 GB von meinem alten PC weiterverwenden.  Ich bin aber noch unschlüssig ob ich mir ein B450 oder B550 Mainboard kaufen soll. Da ich für den PC WLAN benötige, möchte ich ein Board mit integriertem WLAN nehmen. Die demnächst erscheinende Max Variante des MSI Gaming Pro Carbon könnte ich für 159 Euro kaufen. Alternativ hätte ich mir das MSI B550 Gaming Edge Wifi angesehen, für dieses Board wäre ein Mehrpreis von 40-50 Euro fällig.

Würdet ihr den Mehrpreis für ein B550 Board in Kauf nehmen oder reicht ein B450 Board?
Muss man bei einem komplett neuen Chipsatz in der Regel am Anfang mit Instabilitäten und Kompatibilitätsproblemen rechnen?


----------



## Cosmas (10. Juni 2020)

Wenn der Chipsatz gut gemacht ist (und hier auch auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen kann) sollten sich Probleme in Grenzen halten.

Allerdings sind die Preise für B550Bretter schonmal recht heftig und ich sage immer, ein Brett sollte nicht mehr als der Prozessor kosten, da wäre dann das B450 für 160 gerade noch im Rahmen für nen etwa gleichteuren R5 3600.

Alternativ könnteste natürlich auch auf den 3600X oder gar den kommenden 3600XT warten, die sind nen bissel flotter und kosten mehr, oder nimmst den 3700X da kannste dann auch zum B550er Brett greifen. 

Vergiss nicht, dem Ganzen dann auch flotten RAM (nicht unter DDR4 3200) zur Seite zu stellen und sei dir im klaren, das deine 960 dann der Bleifuss auf der Bremse in deinem System sein wird und da dann ebenfalls mal ein Upgrade nötig wird, ausser das Ding soll nur zum Tippen und Tetris spielen sein.^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Juni 2020)

Für 160€ kriegst ein X570 Brett viel zu teuer.


----------



## al1510 (10. Juni 2020)

Da eine gute WLAN Karte mit Bluetooth auch um die 40 Euro kostet, finde ich die 160 Euro für das Mainboard jetzt nicht so tragisch. Ein Tomahawk bekommt man aktuell ja auch nicht unter 120 Euro.

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der 3600X den Mehrpreis im Vergleich zum 3600 nicht wert sein soll, da die Leistungssteigerung angeblich nur sehr minimal ist. Zur Leistung des  3600 XT kursieren ja momentan noch verschiedene Gerüchte, da er aber angeblich am 16. vorgestellt werden soll, werde ich die paar Tage mit dem Kauf noch abwarten.

Geplant wäre ein 16 GB CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 3200 CL 16 Kit.
Das ich die Grafikkarte in den nächsten Jahren mal tauschen muss ist mir bewusst. Zum Gamen verwende ich hauptsächlich die PS4.  Am PC spiele ich hauptächlich Spiele die es für die PS4 nicht gibt z.B Forza 7, Transport Fever 2 oder welche die einfach mit Tastatur und Maus angenehmer zu spielen sind als mit dem Gamepad.


----------



## al1510 (10. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Für 160€ kriegst ein X570 Brett viel zu teuer.



Das günstigste X570 mit WLAN würde bei Amazon 200 Euro kosten, wobei die Reviews, die ich vom X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gelesen habe eher negativ ausgefallen sind.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Juni 2020)

al1510 schrieb:


> Das günstigste X570 mit WLAN würde bei Amazon 200 Euro kosten, wobei die Reviews, die ich vom X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gelesen habe eher negativ ausgefallen sind.



Das mit dem Wlan habe ich überlesen, aber ist es nicht aus Kosten / Leistungssicht da besser auf eine externe Lösung zu setzen? Kenne integriertes Wlan nur noch von früher und da war die Verbindung grausig?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. Juni 2020)

Mußte selber wissen was für dich wichtiger ist,den  der 550B-Chipsatz hat etwas mehr zu bieten als der alte 450 ziger-Chipsatz.

-20 nutzbare PCIe® 4.0-Lanes mit einem AMD Ryzen Prozessor der 3. Generation
-Bis zu 4 nutzbare PCIe® 3.0-Lanes
-bis zu 8 nutzbare PCIe® 2.0-Lanes
-Bis zu 2 native USB 3.2 Gen2-Ports (Superspeed 10 Gbit/s)

-Bis zu 6 native USB 3.1-Ports
-Bis zu 6 native USB 2.0-Ports
-Bis zu 8 SATA-Ports
-Übertaktungsunterstützung2


Und die mit Wifi Version der B550 Boards,haben 2,5Gigabyte Lan bzw. Wifi 6 Version,so wie es ausschaut.Hab mir jetzt nicht allle Boards angeschaut,aber sieht so aus was das angeht.
Deswegen ist das auch ein bisschen teurer und ob du das brauchst,das mußt du wissen?

grüße Brex


----------



## al1510 (10. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wlan habe ich überlesen, aber ist es nicht aus Kosten / Leistungssicht da besser auf eine externe Lösung zu setzen? Kenne integriertes Wlan nur noch von früher und da war die Verbindung grausig?


Soweit ich das herausgelesen habe, hat das Mainboard einen Intel Chip verbaut, der auch bei PCIe WLAN Karten verwendet wird, außerdem hat das Board auch externe Antennen. Daher denke ich, dass die Leistung mit einer PCIe WLAN Karte vergleichbar sein müsste.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. Juni 2020)

Die MSI B550 Gaming Edge Wifi wird zwar auf der MSI Website angezeigt,aber es gibts(noch) keine offizielle technischen Daten bzw.Ausstattungsmerkmale zu dem Board.
Da mußte eventuell noch knapp eine Woche warten bis es offiziel vom Hersteller veröffentlicht wird,falls dieses Board überhaupt so ins Verkauf kommen wird?
Zumindest wird bei mir nichts angezeigt,warum auch immer?Kommt error 404 bei mir,wenn ich das anklicke?

Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. Juni 2020)

Also zumindest konnte ich den PDF Handbuch rein schaun.
Also was Lan angeht steht da ,1x Realtek® RTL8125B 2.5Gbps LAN controller.
Und der Wifi ist ein Intel®Wi-Fi 6 AX200 und unterstützt,

-Supports MU-MIMO TX/RX, 2.4GHz/ 5GHz (160MHz) up to 2.4Gbps
-Supports 802.11 a/ b/ g/ n/ ac/ ax
-Supports Bluetooth® 5.1


----------



## al1510 (11. Juni 2020)

Die Seite für das Gaming Edge war am Vormittag noch online, anscheinend wurde sie von MSI inzwischen wieder offline genommen.


----------



## HardlineAMD (11. Juni 2020)

Ich würde ja eher zum X470 greifen:
MSI X470 Gaming Pro Max ab &euro;' '117,38 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN am PC ist für mich eine Kastration. Wenn es denn sein muss, dann besorg dir einen gescheiten USB-WLAN Stick. Und ja, die gibts auch schon für 10€, wenn die Leitung eh nicht mehr als 100MBit hergibt.
TP-Link TL-WN722N


----------



## Shinna (11. Juni 2020)

Bei den B550 Boards gibt es aus meiner Sicht 3 Interessante mit WiFi. Das ASrock 550 Taichi und von Gigabyte das B550 AORUS Pro AC bzw. B550 AORUS Master. Beim ASrock wird man sicherlich deutlich oberhalb von 200€ liegen. Dafür ist die Ausstattung entsprechend gut. Vor allem da es mit Postcode LED und vielen anderen OC Eigenschaften daher kommt.

ASrock ASRock > B550 Taichi Erste Einschätzung des Boards von Buildzoid: YouTube

Bei Gigabyte ist das Master recht vergleichbar mit dem Taichi von ASrock. In Sachen OC Optionen etwas schlechter ausgestattet. Das AORUS Pro AC bietet dann kaum noch OC Dinge und scheint eher das "Budget WiFi Board" zu sein.
Master: B550 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
Pro AC: B550 AORUS PRO AC (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## al1510 (11. Juni 2020)

Danke, ich werde mal den Launch der B550 Boards abwarten.


----------



## maxme (11. Juni 2020)

al1510 schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde mal den Launch der B550 Boards abwarten.



Wäre auch meine Empfehlung, unter folgenden Gesichtspunkten bist Du mit einem B550 besser aufgestellt:

- Die kommende Ryzen 4000 Serie soll die letzte für den Sockel AM-4 sein - somit ist das nächste Board was Du Dir holst, vermutlich das letzte dieses Sockels. Du erhälst Dir damit die Option, auf den dann besten Ryzen Prozessor zu upgraden, was bei einem B450 Board nicht gegeben ist (nichtmal bei allen x470 Boards) 
- bei den B450 bzw x470 Boards war die B-Variante die Budget-Variante mit abgespecktem Funktionsumfang. Die B550 sind jedoch hier besser ausgestattet, sodass es auch mehr fürs Geld gibt. https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...b-fuer-AM4-wird-deutlich-aufgewertet-1349382/
- Die B550 Boards bringen schon PCIE 4.0 mit - da Deine Grafikkarte dann der Flaschenhals sein wird, ist ein Upgrade hier sehr wahrscheinlich, von PCIE 4.0 dürftest Du dann profitieren (Je nach Grafikkarte natürlich, ich schaue da Richtung Navi 20, wenn Du das Board langfristig verwenden willst)



regards


----------



## eL1Te (12. Juni 2020)

Genau dass war auch mein Plan. Habe mir jetzt einen 3600 gekauft, besorge mir dann ein B550 und werde dann gegebenenfalls zu Zen 3 upgraden.


----------



## al1510 (18. Juni 2020)

Was haltet ihr vom Asus B550 ROG Strix F Gaming Wifi? Mit dem Cashback von Asus würde ich das Board um 160 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Shinna (18. Juni 2020)

Wenn man das Cashback einrechnet ist es sicherlich ok. Ist halt schade, dass das x570 Tomahawk nicht lieferbar ist zurzeit. MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab &euro;' '212,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Das wäre in dem 200€ Preisbereich imo  so ziemlich das Beste.


----------

